# Stephanie Seymour - Jean Paul Gaultier for Hermes Spring-Summer 2009 Ready-to-Wear collection show, Paris, 04.10.08 x5



## Tokko (5 Okt. 2008)

​


----------



## Q (7 Jan. 2010)

Danke für Stephanie, Tokko!


----------



## NAFFTIE (7 Jan. 2010)

danke tokko das kleid hat was muss ich sagen ;-)


----------



## Mandalorianer (7 Jan. 2010)

​


----------



## canil (20 Feb. 2010)

Danke für die schönen Pics. :thumbup:


----------

